# Coopers Kit Hydrometer



## macneil29 (20/5/09)

Hey guys the reading on my hydrometer has been at about 1.010 for 2 days now what is the ideal bottling reading at?


----------



## lczaban (20/5/09)

Hi MacNeil!

A constant hydrometer reading of 1.010 over two days sounds about right to get started on bottling that baby right now. What sort of beer are you brewing? Let us know the ingredients please. What was the original gravity reading you took just prior to pitching the yeast? What type of yeast have you brewed your beer with? How are you going to prime your bottles, or are you kegging this beer?

Let us know the answers to these questions to help give you a more thorough answer. Most times what you are seeing is good enough, but there are circumstances where this is not the case.

Cheers, GG :beerbang: 

BTW - welcome to the forum! :beer:


----------



## fcmcg (20/5/09)

macneil29 said:


> Hey guys the reading on my hydrometer has been at about 1.010 for 2 days now what is the ideal bottling reading at?


so many beers...so many variables....different amounts of fermentables ...diff OG's...if your hydrometer stays at 1.010 for the third day , i'd bottle....my 2c


----------



## macneil29 (20/5/09)

thanks guys,

im brewing a draught from the coopers kit.. (my first one) didnt take a reading when i first did it because i didnt know i had too.. have just read that now.. will do next time tho..

i will wait till tomorrow any way before i bottle

Cheers,
Dion.


----------



## chappo1970 (20/5/09)

Welcome to AHB MacNeil

+1 GG - 100% corecto-mundo

However what was you starting gravity? What was the recipe? How long has is been fermenting? At what temp have you fermented it at? Yeast used?

Need more info but I am guessing it is a kit brew kit and kilo which 1010 sounds close.

Cheers

Chappo

Edit: Ok no starting grav no biggy


----------



## lczaban (20/5/09)

macneil29 said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> im brewing a draught from the coopers kit.. (my first one) didnt take a reading when i first did it because i didnt know i had too.. have just read that now.. will do next time tho..
> 
> ...



You shouldn't have any issues bottling this atm MacNeil. Just check the hydrometer reading again before bottling to be sure, but I'd say that you'll have that baby bottled and drinking nicely in a few weeks time. I'm also guessing you're using carb lollies to prime your beer, so use one for a stubbie or two for a long neck and you'll be right. If you're priming using a scoop then use the appropriate scoop for the appropriate bottle. If your priming any other way then do a forum search on bulk priming for methods and amounts of sugar/dex to use. Otherwise feel free to ask questions here. 

It won't be too long before you are tasting the first beer from your first batch, which is truly a magical experience. Enjoy!


----------



## acoggins (20/5/09)

macneil29 said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> im brewing a draught from the coopers kit.. (my first one) didnt take a reading when i first did it because i didnt know i had too.. have just read that now.. will do next time tho..
> 
> ...



Hi Dion - I did my first Coopers kit beer (lager) about a month ago - I started it at 24 degrees C but after advice on this forum I dropped it to around 19 degrees C. The SG was down to 10 after about 6 days. I left it for about 9-10 days but it stayed at 10 so I bottled it and it seems OK. Not my favourite style of beer but it came with the kit so I thought I would do it as a practice run. I'm making the Real Ale now.


----------



## macneil29 (20/5/09)

delgesu said:


> Hi Dion - I did my first Coopers kit beer (lager) about a month ago - I started it at 24 degrees C but after advice on this forum I dropped it to around 19 degrees C. The SG was down to 10 after about 6 days. I left it for about 9-10 days but it stayed at 10 so I bottled it and it seems OK. Not my favourite style of beer but it came with the kit so I thought I would do it as a practice run. I'm making the Real Ale now.



hey mate i bought 3 cans when i got my kit so i am doing a pale ale next then the larger with honey in it, i am trying to keep my temps to about 22 degrees C because thats what i started on i read that the larger can goto 10 - 12C which will be easy to keep where i am.. i might see if i can keep my ale at 18 - 20dC though

Cheers all for the help,
Dion.


----------



## KGB (20/5/09)

You mean you didn't watch Merc on the DVD/video? Watch out, he's a member here!

You should be fine to bottle now but like what delgesu did, there is nothing wrong with leaving it a couple of days extra. I leave all my brews for 9-10 days unless I'm really in a hurry. Or unless they're using a lager yeast, in which case I ferment them at 10-12 degrees in a temp controlled fridge and leave them as long as they need.



macneil29 said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> im brewing a draught from the coopers kit.. (my first one) didnt take a reading when i first did it because i didnt know i had too.. have just read that now.. will do next time tho..
> 
> ...


----------



## thylacine (20/5/09)

macneil29 said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> im brewing a draught from the coopers kit.. (my first one) didnt take a reading when i first did it because i didnt know i had too.. have just read that now.. will do next time tho..
> 
> ...



I have two Cooper's kits. Both fermenters are incorrectly measured re volume. ie. there is one litre more fluid than the fermenter's 'scale' indicates. eg. The 23 litre mark is really 24 litres. 

Worth checking...


----------

